# New to the forums



## Adz117 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey all,


Names Adam. Born and raised kiwi but now living in Vancouver and been spending a lot of time up in cypress and done a few road trips up to whistler and baker. If anyone is keen for a board, hit me up.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Gidday...met a couple of wii and ozzys this year at Bakes from Van. Up most Sats and an ocassional wkday....this week looks to be back in the poo...Wed looks to be the shizz this week, but all wk look good....pm if ya want a tour.


----------

